# Wade Fishing Help



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

I do a lot of winter lure surf fishing here in NC. Is there a difference between wade & surf fishing?

Presently I carry a few lures in a bait box on a belt.
When summer fishing with live bait I add a Frabel bait bucket.
Looking for a better way. 
Thanks. ....... ICM


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like you got it down better than me... Congrats on the nice red


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Come to Texas--wading at daybreak-the water is calm--fish a topwater--you will leave a happy happy happy man--nothing like it --

Surf Fishing is great but it gets to be work--for me..


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

We do use topwater, more of a summer & fall tactic.
Right now we have schools wintering in the suds.
That we sightcast to. ....... ICM


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I travel extra light in the surf. Less stuff = more fun. When wading the bay a shirt pocket box, a pack of plastics, pliers, and some biogas is more than adequate.


----------

